# Ratings unmatching



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber and lyft should give drivers the option to unmatch every rider who gives 4 stars. It's bullshit if someone brings you closer to deactivation and you still have to drive them the next day.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

But that would invalidate the "Anonymity" of ratings.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Why do I suspect badratings has the same IP as theycrooks?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

badratings said:


> Uber and lyft should give drivers the option to unmatch every rider who gives 4 stars. It's bullshit if someone brings you closer to deactivation and you still have to drive them the next day.


That would assume Uber and Lyft understand that 4 stars is actually bad in their system.

Remember, to those douchnozzles that manage the programming teams a 4 star restaurant doesn't even let people like the drivers and riders in the front door.

Same for the riders.

4 star raters think you were good just not "exceptional"


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

badratings said:


> Uber and lyft should give drivers the option to unmatch every rider who gives 4 stars. It's bullshit if someone brings you closer to deactivation and you still have to drive them the next day.


Give every rider 2 stars and you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> But that would invalidate the "Anonymity" of ratings.


No more than the auto unmatch of 1 star (uber)/ 3 star (lyft). Just a matter of setting the number on the filter.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> That would assume Uber and Lyft understand that 4 stars is actually bad in their system.
> 
> Remember, to those douchnozzles that manage the programming teams a 4 star restaurant doesn't even let people like the drivers and riders in the front door.
> 
> ...


they know, they just don't care. If uber/lyft did this, they would lose the "oblivious rider who thinks 4 stars is good" market because those riders wouldn't be able to get rides.



911 Guy said:


> Why do I suspect badratings has the same IP as theycrooks?


Actually, I have the same IP as you. I'm stealing your wifi right now.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

badratings said:


> No more than the auto unmatch of 1 star (uber)/ 3 star (lyft). Just a matter of setting the number on the filter


Take those fours, threes, twos and ones like a champion. A few bad ratings are inevitable and won't hurt you.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Take those fours, threes, twos and ones like a champion. A few bad ratings are inevitable and won't hurt you.


Exactly, getting a 1 or 2 star every once in a while is healthy. It just proves you have some dignity and won't let a paxhole walk all over you. 99.5% of pax are fine but sometimes you get a rider that needs to be corrected about their bad behavior. It's good for the community!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Take those fours, threes, twos and ones like a champion. A few bad ratings are inevitable and won't hurt you.


 I would happily take them like a champion if I could figure out what I did to deserve them. It should be mandatory to explain a rating under 5 stars. There is a place for riders to explain their low rating but it is rarely filled out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> But that would invalidate the "Anonymity" of ratings.


Why? You'd just never get that rider again.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why? You'd just never get that rider again.


OP made it sound like you'd have to manually unmatch yourself with riders who rate low. Kind of defeats the purpose of "Anonymous" ratings.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I would happily take them like a champion if I could figure out what I did to deserve them. It should be mandatory to explain a rating under 5 stars. There is a place for riders to explain their low rating but it is rarely filled out.


Sure, it would make sense if riders would explain in detail but I doubt that would change anything as they can still lie or write a bs review.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Sure, it would make sense if riders would explain in detail but I doubt that would change anything as they can still lie or write a bs review.


It's almost always a ploy for a refund. An alarming number of these passengers believe they are entitled to free transportation, so they scam the ratings system to get it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

rkozy said:


> It's almost always a ploy for a refund. An alarming number of these passengers believe they are entitled to free transportation, so they scam the ratings system to get it.


And they would stop at nothing to achieve that. Uber could require them to write a page on their low ratings and they would still do so. The whole rating system is a joke and to be treated as such.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

You right this ratings is so stupid I don't even check anymore


----------

